

Comparing SPUR [Microsoft Research VM] to PyPy - kingkilr
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/07/comparing-spur-to-pypy.html

======
daeken
SPUR is built on the earlier Bartok compiler, built for the Singularity
project, which provides a lot of the awesome optimizations, e.g. guard
implication/strengthening. MSR has been working on some really cool projects;
would be nice to see them rolled into the main product line.

------
johkra
Reading about these efforts leaves me very excited about the possible
performance improvements of dynamic language in the next few years. It reminds
me of Dynamo (<http://arstechnica.com/reviews/1q00/dynamo/dynamo-1.html>).

Please, someone bring me back down to earth before I start reading papers
again instead of studying for my exams...

~~~
pgbovine
_Please, someone bring me back down to earth before I start reading papers
again instead of studying for my exams..._

by all means, read more papers ;) study just enough to get a decent grade on
your exams. if you're into reading academic papers and find them enriching,
they can be a far more rewarding experience than studying for exams (and they
might actually indirectly help you with future exams, heh)

~~~
robryan
Probably not future exams but you learn more, exam study is really about going
over the same stuff you have already been over to ensure you remember it down
to the minute details. Usually very uninspiring, unless of course you haven't
touched the course before exam time then it can be interesting.

------
beagle3
Meh. LuaJIT seems to be where the JIT innovation really is.

~~~
pgbovine
do you wanna post a link or blog post to show us what you mean? i'm not
familiar with LuaJIT vs. python/js JITs

~~~
est
[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=all)

~~~
igouy
At least add LuaJIT to the chart

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/which-programming-
lang...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/which-programming-languages-
are-
fastest.php?luajit=on&v8=on&lua=on&tracemonkey=on&pypy=on&jruby=on&python3=on&python=on&perl=on&yarv=on&php=on&ironpy=on&ruby=on&calc=chart)

